
Did Facebook get hacked today? - dawie
http://www.mdibb.co.uk/2007/07/31/did-facebook-get-hacked-today/
======
andreyf
The only difference I've noticed since their "upgrade" is a GET variable
called pwstdfy with a 36 character alphanumeric hash. Everything else seems
similar... what could pwstdfy stand for?

~~~
ralph
Password Standify?

------
blored
The PR release alludes to a proxy issue.

PR = Press Release

